# positive reinforcement?



## chefcat (Mar 12, 2013)

I have noticed that more people in our surrounding area seem to be decorating, a trend I like to encourage. So I decided to get some "cheap" but nice blank Halloween cards, and would when I saw a yard that I liked would write that i enjoyed what they did , and drop it in their mailbox anonymously. I was caught once when they came back home while I was on my way to their mailbox and had to explain what I was doing. They seemed really surprised and happy. My question is would this have a positive long term effect on you if you were no doing an huge haunt but just a nice job on your yard?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I think so. I've stopped and complimented people on their yard displays/decorations if I see them outside. I thank them for decorating for Halloween. They seem to appreciate it. The cards sound like a neat idea!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

That sounds like a lovely idea - everyone likes to be complimented.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Now-a-days with emails and texting, I think it is more personal to receive a handwritten card or letter. Personally, I would love to receive a card acknowledging my yard and decorations. It just may brighten someone's day and/or encourage them to continue in their decorating. I think you did a nice thing.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding idea!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Great idea, I love it! I have been the recipient of some 'anonymous' cards over the years, and I can tell you, it made me glow all orange and black. Last year, I took the year off and my sisters and I went "reverse trick or treating". We went to the 11 or so houses that were giving out trick or treats and carried a bag of treats to them, with a card attached that said, thank you for keeping the Halloween spirit alive and well. You should have seen the shocked faces...I guess people don't realize how much their decorations mean to little kids.  (and this big kid)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A gracious gesture is always in good taste and I can't imagine anyone not appreciating a thoughtful note and recognition for their efforts. Every kindness is like a little seed you plant that eventually bears fruit. Even if they don't decorate again, they're going to remember the year someone thanked them for taking time to decorate.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

It's definitely a great idea. We received 2 anonymous notes in our mailbox this year thanking us for our display and it really made me feel good that our hard work was appreciated.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with everyone else in that it's a good idea. And for our neighbors that don't decorate, we can leave them a note threatening their yards if they don't step it up. After that we'll threaten their families. I like the way you think, chefcat. Count me in.


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a brilliant idea! I know in my neighborhood we can use any and all ideas to encourage participation. Our subdivision is mostly dark on Halloween night :-/

On a positive, my neighbor (that doesn't decorate) came over while I was setting up this year and brought me some stuff of his he doesn't use anymore. I learned he used to love doing it and would like to start again so I'm currently on Mission: Encouragement with him now anyway.

So, yes: Positive reinforcement for participants - planting the Halloween seed in those that do not!


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

You might not want to put it in their mailbox, since that is illegal. Aside from that small quibble, the approach to encouragement is good.


----------

